# Wild Rabbit Hangs Around House



## madisonl702 (Feb 18, 2014)

So, this rabbit started coming to my house in my backyard last week. Here he/she is...
it is very friendly! Well, I was outside so, here is my horse! We rescued him and he was really skinny, still working on the weight  this is Feather
so, pictures galore, but I recently went to my sisters house and this is her new rabbit Moonshine


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 18, 2014)

That doesn't look like a wild rabbit, it looks like an escaped or abandoned pet rabbit. Were it here, I'd set a live trap for it and see if I could catch it.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 18, 2014)

We have wild rabbits in our backyard, that one is an escaped or dumped pet.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 18, 2014)

Wild rabbits do not look like that. It has either escaped or has been dumped. It would be best to catch it and take it to a rabbit shelter if at all possible.


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, I will try to catch it once I figure my plan out  . ::hopeful::


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2014)

You sisters Bunny is cute! I would set some food out with a animal trap that the lid comes down and keeps the animal inside. I had one for ground hogs that you can also use for rabbits. I would keep that poor bunny. Some ass either dumped him or let him go. That sucks. I take it you are in North America? Wild Rabbits we have here are Cotton Tails.. like Peter Cottontail. Here are some pictures of North American Wild Rabbits.. They look similar to my rabbits my Dwarf Agouti's and also French lady on this forum, the dwarf Chestnut Netherland rabbit. They are almost always brown in color with 'cotton tails'. If I have left anyone else out that has a similar looks rabbit, I'm sorry. That's all I could think of from the top of my head! The first three photos are wild bunnies. Try to catch one of those in your yard! They can run up to 30 miles per hour. The fourth picture is French Lady, and her mommy is a great photographer! Last one is one of my little one's Chica.. you can see the differences between the domestic rabbits and the wild ones. 

Please get that poor bunny out of the snow if you can!!

Keep us posted.

Vanessa


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 21, 2014)

We just got 10 more inches of snow and we can't get out of the door...


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2014)

Where are you at? Only ten inches! You need to start digging out!  he he he..

We got a foot plus a few days ago!! Most of it melted now but we are getting hit by another storm Monday night/ Tuesday!

We were digging out non stop but then again I bought an electric snow shovel two years ago after we got hit by the two blizzards in 2009 and 2010 back to back!

I hope there was some place for that little guy to shelter at..

Vanessa


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 21, 2014)

I think he/she is hiding in the woods under a huge pile of branches


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

madisonl702 said:


> I think he/she is hiding in the woods under a huge pile of branches



Any progress????

Vanessa


----------



## Nadege (Feb 23, 2014)

Aww, looks like a pet bunny indeed that either escaped or was abandoned... I hope you can catch him/her.


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't had luck lately, I'm feeding her/him pellets. Have almost caught her.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

madisonl702 said:


> I haven't had luck lately, I'm feeding her/him pellets. Have almost caught her.



Well hop to it!!!  HE HE HE...

I think if you put one of the cages down I was talking about with the food in it you might be able to get her. How close is she getting to you? Can you put a cage out there with food for her and then get her in it?

That might be a good idea.

Vanessa


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 24, 2014)

She/he gets so close I could touch and then she she's away


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 24, 2014)

I meant shys


----------



## lovelops (Feb 24, 2014)

Get an old rabbit cage out there so you can see it and cover it with a blanket. Put some food in there pellets, greens, etc..
and keep an eye on her. The minute she goes in there, shut the door and take her in or you can booby trap the door to shut once she gets in there.

This is the kind of trap we had to get groundhogs but you can also use something like this for rabbits also:
http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/Havahart-One-Door-Groundhog-&-Racoon-Trap

They also have a rabbit trap. You can probably find something similar in your area if you don't want to use an older rabbit cage:
HAVAHART ONE DOOR RABBIT & SQUIRREL TRAP

Vanessa


----------

